# Trying to adopt an cat from a rescue centre



## Christina K (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm in the wilds of Buckinghamshire in a quiet village and a thatched cottage, and finding it frustrating to adopt a cat 1-5 years old I've always had gingers since childhood.

Have been using Cat Chat for ideas.

1 The cat went to forever home day before enquired
2 Cats were homed a couple of weeks before.
3 Rang up about one yesterday, and they do a drive by, and get a text back that we're not suitable for any of their cats. I'm trying to find out why but they're not talking to me.

I'm getting to the stage of not wanting a rescue cat and paying for one from a breeder.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @Christina K and welcome. 

It sounds like a rather unfriendly and unhelpful Rescue you have been dealing with! Sometimes these places are short of staff and volunteers and can come across as abrupt because they are under a lot of pressure. I promise you they are not all like that.

The Rescue I help to run has a friendly Shelter Manager who does her best to help potential adopters. A full home-check is carried out prior to adoption and if it is considered the home is not suitable for a cat then you would be politely and straightforwardly told the reason why.

If you have no young children in the house, then the main reason why you might get turned down for a cat is if you live right next to a main road through the village. On the edge of the village would be worse, as cars are picking up speed at that point.

However lots of people have their back gardens cat proofed these days with special fencing, so their cats can be kept safely away from traffic. You may need to agree to something like that if you live near a main road.

Or you may be able to adopt a cat who needs to be kept indoors all the time, e.g. an FIV cat, or a cat who is blind or deaf.

I recommend you try the Cat's Protection branches of Rescue - there are several in Bucks, and they are run in an efficient and professional manner. There is a Chilterns Branch, one at High Wycombe and one in Milton Keynes. There is also the well known RSPCA cat and dog Rescue called Blackberry Farm near Quainton, Bucks, which has an excellent reputation. I have had personal dealings with them in the past and do not hesitate to recommend them.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I've always adopted the "personal approach" my self.
Maybe you would have more success if you were to visit the rescue centre personally that way you and they can ask all relevant questions.
Good luck with your search.


----------

